# Vor dem Löschen bestätigen



## wal (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine PHP Seite, welche Werte aus der MySQL DB liest und diese dann zur Anzeige an eine HTML Seite weiter reicht. Nun hat der User die Möglichkeiten diese Daten zu ändern und zu speichern, oder diesen Datensatz aus der DB zu löschen.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wenn er auf Löschen geht, nochmals ein kurzes Bestätigungsfeld anzeigen lassen, in dem der User zu bestätigen hat oder doch noch abbrechen kann.

Wie mache ich das am Besten? 
Geht das mittels PHP oder brauche ich da JavaScript (lieber wäre mir PHP, Javascript kann ich nicht so dolle)!

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für Anregungen und Tipps und Hilfen.


----------



## Kerwin (14. Januar 2005)

Also wenn du ein JavaScrip ähnliches Popup willst, geht das mit reinem PHP nicht. Was du mit PHP machen kannst, ein Formular erzeugen wo er  auf löschen drückt, wo dannach ein Script aufgerufen wird indem er noch einmal ja/nein klicken darf/muss und dann wiederrum das löschscript aufgerufen wird.

Mit JavaScript ist das aber eigentlich auch nicht schwer


----------



## wal (14. Januar 2005)

Hi Kerwin,

danke für die Antwort ersteinmal.

Wenn ich also bei PHP bleibe, erzeuge ich eine weitere HTML Seite (riesig mit allesn Menus oder kann ich die Größe beschränken?) und setzte dort einfach zwei Button Ja/nein oder so. Ok, das ist kein Problem, vorausgesetzt ich kann die Fenstergröße variieren und das menü abschalten (sähe besser aus!)   

Kannst du mir noch einen Tipp geben, wie es in JavaScript aussehen würde?
(Soweit ich weiss, kann man glaube ich in den "form"-Tag irgendetwas reinschreiben, das erst nach dieser Prüfung die PHP Seite - in meinem Fall - das Löschen azsgeführt wird?!)


----------



## ptolein (14. Januar 2005)

Angenommen, Du hast vorher einen Submit-Button für das Löschen der Daten:


```
if (isset($_POST['tnloeschen'])) {
  	$user_nr=$_REQUEST['userid'];
  	
  	$userabfrage=mysql_query("Select personalnr, vorname, zweiterVorname, 
  	nachname, titel from user where usernr=$user_nr");
  	$daten=mysql_fetch_row($namensabfrage);
  		
  	echo "Sie sind dabei, die Daten von $daten[4] $daten[1] $daten[2] $daten[3] zu löschen.";
  			
  	echo "<br>";
  		
  ?> 		
  			<script type="text/javascript">
  					<!--
 		 		Check = confirm("Wollen Sie diesen User und die dazugehörigen Daten wirklich löschen?");
 		 		if(Check == false) history.back();
  					
 					//-->
  			</script>
  <?
  			$loeschen1="DELETE FROM user 
  			WHERE user.userid = $daten[0] LIMIT 1";
  			
  			 mysql_query($loeschen1);
  		   
  			
  			echo"Die Daten wurden erfolgreich gelöscht!";
  
  } #end if (isset($_POST['tnloeschen']))
```


----------



## Kerwin (14. Januar 2005)

Hier ein grobes beispiel für Javascript. Weiß nicht ob es auf anhieb funktioniert , hab es nur schnell bei mir rauskopiert und versucht es vereinfacht darzustellen. Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
  function conf(){
    check = window.confirm("Wollen Sie wirklich löschen ( verbindlich )?");

    return check;
    
  }
// -->
</script>

<form name="order" method="post" action="index.php" onSubmit="return conf()">
  .........
  <input type="submit" name="xy" value="ab">
</form>
```


----------



## wal (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dnak für eure Tipps und Hilfen.

Das von Kerwin erschien mir schneller im Einbau zu sein und es funktioniert so wie es dort ist auch einwandfrei!   

Besten Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe nochmals.


----------



## Kerwin (14. Januar 2005)

Kein Problem.


----------

